# Trek T50 Price



## drmayer

I found a Trek T50 tandem for sale. I've seen a few pictures, and it looks to be in pretty good shape. I'm going to check it out on thursday night, to check chain wear, bearings, bottom brackets, wheels etc. They are asking $500. 

This is the first tandem i have looked at. Any other things tandem-specific to look for? I have many other bikes and am a fairly skilled home mechanic. 

Is the price right, assuming it doesn't need a lot of work? I was planning to offer him $400.

Thanks. 

Here is a pic:


----------



## drmayer

Well, i ended up buying it. $425. 

It's in nice shape, just needs some adjusting and cleaning up. went for a short ride last night with the wife and it wasn't a total failure. In fact, we were giggling the whole time.


----------

